# Lamp for Growing HC in a 14cm cube?



## Lewis G (11 Apr 2014)

Hi all.
         I'm looking for a source of lighting to grow some emersed HC in a 14cm cube as a little house decoration. I've never grown HC before, and have never grown any aquatic plants emersed so this is pretty new to me. I'm looking for a source of lighting for my project and I think a desk lamp would be nice. I'm not sure how much power and brightness I would need. So could anybody recommend a way to find a good lamp or recommend one?

Thanks.


----------



## NC10 (12 Apr 2014)

I'm currently growing 3 500ml tubs worth with 2x cheapo 2.2w LED grow lights. I tried with just one bulb first on one tub and found it was plenty. It took a about a week and a half before it got going, but then there was no stoping it. They're probably about 18cm x 12cm???

Obviously you're not going to want a red/blue grow light, but any LED bulb should be fine.

As an example: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-4W-Ul...9372017?pt=UK_Light_Bulbs&hash=item43c81116f1

Obviously up to you how you mount it. A simple clip on bulb holder or make more of a statement with a posh looking desk/reading/decorative lamp etc overhanging it.

All I did was lay down a CM ish of compost and then top it with a little fine gravel and plant the HC. The water level just below the top so it looks damp but not quite wet, if you know what I mean. Obviously CO2 isn't an issue.

There's a thread on here somewhere made by Big Clown who simply grows it on the windowsill, I'll go and find the thread and link it in a minute. Just shows it's pretty easy and undemanding though, growing emersed.

Link to thread: http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/andys-hc-propagator-step-by-step.28930/


----------



## Lewis G (12 Apr 2014)

Thanks for the reply NC10. I found this lamp and was wondering if that looked any good for hc?

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00169659/

 I'm probably going off topic but did you cover up the container in any way? To try and keep a sleek appearance I'd like to keep it open top.


----------



## NC10 (12 Apr 2014)

No probs Lewis.

I do have a glass sheet over the containers but not completely sealed. It's propped up a little to hopefully keep the humidity but allow a little ventilation.

I'm also growing it emersed in what will be my display tank though, with the lid being regularly off all day. I haven't noticed any die off or anything like that. It's still spreading everyday. The leaves are basically sat on the water so I'm guessing its humid enough at that level.

For a 14x14, 1 pot will be more than enough with loads left over. Just try it without a cover and see what happens. Put the rest in some food containers or a propagator on the windowsill. If the worst does happen there will be plenty of backup HC and you'll have to think of some clever unobtrusive cover [DOUBLEPOST=1397259743][/DOUBLEPOST]The lamps perfect, I like it 

Don't forget to get a picture up and let us know how it's going.


----------



## Lewis G (12 Apr 2014)

The only thing I am concerned about is the kelvin rating of the bulb. At 2700k it doesn't seem very efficient for plants. Although I think I'm giving more than enough light anyway, so it should be fine.

I'm thinking about using 2 of these lamps for a 25 litre emersed setup. Is that OK for plants even though the kelvin rating is so low?


----------

